# Plastic Wraithguard



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

My local Blackshirt started talking to me and said that When a GW product is discontinued and is currently in a codex that generally means an update for these models. Well my local GW isn't getting Wraithguard blisters any more :biggrin:
what's your thoughts?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope its goddamn true! I have been waiting for plastic Wraithguard for years. Although I have no idea why they would release plastic Wraithguard now when to general rumours there is no Eldar release for at least a couple of years.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because its one of the most sought after kits in plastic in the entire GW line and maybe they realized they would make a MINT from people buys 5 WG models kits for their army


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On the other hand - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440240a&rootCatGameStyle=

They're still up on the site; Make of it what you will.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well maybe they are going to release them with the new jetbikes:biggrin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its probable that its not discontinued, but the store hasn't requested any or hasn't got any yet, it we seem odd that GW would release a 1 plastic kit out of nowhere when the army isnt going to be updated any time soon.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

More than likely they just don't sell well at your store.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Its probable that its not discontinued, but the store hasn't requested any or hasn't got any yet, it we seem odd that GW would release a 1 plastic kit out of nowhere when the army isnt going to be updated any time soon.


*cough* IA 11


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Vaz said:


> *cough* IA 11


Guy has a point


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Vaz said:


> *cough* IA 11


Alright a none Forgeworld kit lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

maybe they just took them off while they increase the price to £18 per model


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

if its for a11 then it will probably be lyanden.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Talk about misleading threads ! this isnt news or rumors .
Blister packs are removed from ordable on a regular basis,Shops have limited space, eveytime a new blister pack is released an old poor selling blister pack has to make way, which 40k race just got several new blister packs and has pointy ears? who does this race share shelf space with that also has pointy ears?which blisters do you think will be discontinued to make way for the new pointy eared chaps?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> if its for a11 then it will probably be lyanden.


It's confirmed it's an as yet unreleased unknown craftworld.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

well if GW wanted money they will keep old metal models as a plastic box of 5 40 mm models is about 22 pounds 77 F*****G Australian dollars!!! yet is 1 miniature is 18 pounds and you need 5 thats 90 pounds (and god knows how many Australian) and even if you include the new box thing it will only sell 3 times as much models so it would sell 3 boxes of plastic wraith guard instead of 5 metal wraith guards but there will still be a sale difference of 24 pounds in the metal wraith guards favor. I like Eldar so I am not trying to be mean.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Bitz&Kits is spot on, this is the time of year when GW starts going over their current store stock and starts to move alot of the blister range to 'direct services only'.
there's a huge list of blisters that will be dissappearing fromg the store shelves, and it's simply to make way for the new stuff.

eventually, GW stores will probably only get blisters at initial release and afterwards those models will move to the online store...
let's face it, GW's priority is to stock their entire range of plastic kits. that leaves little, if any room for blisters, since the also need space for all the hobby supplies, various books, new release section & black library!

so no, this is almost certainly not an indication that plastic wraithguard are forthcoming!

cheers!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The Forgeworld Newsletter that announced the new Jet Pack War Walkers also said that Imperial Armour 11 was to called "The Doom of Mymeara".

It wouldn't surprise me if Mymeara was the name of the new Craftworld.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> yet is 1 miniature is 18 pounds and you need 5 thats 90 pounds (and god knows how many Australian)


For those that missed the link look on the 1st page or here http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440240a&rootCatGameStyle=
You will clearly see the price £8.70 not £18.

Bits is write its not really news or even a rumour.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Bits and kits is right nuf said


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

As much as we Eldar players would LOVE to see a line of Plastic Wraithguard, I DOUBT its going to happen any time soon. All the other responses have put it best. Just cause a store is not selling them anymore doesnt mean that others arent and that GWS is going to thus discontinue them for plastic ones. 

MAYBE one day, but not any time soon.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If they make plastic ones in the future they really should consider close combat options for them, I want wraithblade reaping wraithguard!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

@bubble ,like the good olds you mean ?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think now that wraithguard are amongst the most wanted metal model to be turned into plastic. I know I would love to have them since they are the biggest joke in the Eldar range. Models from 1996+expensive monetary cost to get a basic unit= big fail on GW part since they could make loads of a plastic kit.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, you can always dig up some old Eldar ghost warriors on ebay!

Ghost warriors were the precursors of Wraithguard. And if you don't know what I'm talking about do a Google image search for "Eldar ghost warriors" and look for . . . Ghost warriors looked like Wraithlord ducklings . . . small models with analogous shapes to a wraithlord, but with a weapon as a snout. The shuriken ones definitely looked like duck-bills.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Well, you can always dig up some old Eldar ghost warriors on ebay!
> 
> Ghost warriors were the precursors of Wraithguard. And if you don't know what I'm talking about do a Google image search for "Eldar ghost warriors" and look for . . . Ghost warriors looked like Wraithlord ducklings . . . small models with analogous shapes to a wraithlord, but with a weapon as a snout. The shuriken ones definitely looked like duck-bills.
> 
> ...


they also had chain fists which is super awesome on an eldar model.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

CC Wraithguard are my #1 Eldar wishlisting item, right before an assault transport.

Unfortunately, until they come up with a new variant that fills that slot and demands more model variation, I don't think we'll be seeing any plastic Wraithguard.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Would also like to see a few of the aspects go plastic and be given a choice of weapons, starting with Dark reapers, they should have access to shuriken cannons, the original sketches had them with either and i think the rules did too in WD127.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

That would definitely tie in better with Ol' Ra's gun


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The wraith gaurd are just like the necron immortals. 15 bucks a model and you need a min of 5 that is total BS i never understood why when GW was started to shift to plastic why they just didn't convert the whole line of models and just leave the special stuff in metal. Granted i miss the weight of metal models but plastic is just much damn easier to work with


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

GW hates xenos, and hates improving models it already has. (See also: squatting marines).

If they make a wraithlord kit, it'd better be like their DOW 2 portrayals. I don't play Eldar, but god are those models cool looking in game.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Eldar already have an awesome looking plastic Wraithlord kit, virtually just like the video game. We mean the little guys at the moment.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Styro-J said:


> Eldar already have an awesome looking plastic Wraithlord kit, virtually just like the video game. We mean the little guys at the moment.


hmm dawn of war 2 had wraithguard, they were reaaaaally annoying. Also looked very cool, like small wraithlords


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Talk about misleading threads ! this isnt news or rumors .
> Blister packs are removed from ordable on a regular basis,Shops have limited space, eveytime a new blister pack is released an old poor selling blister pack has to make way, which 40k race just got several new blister packs and has pointy ears? who does this race share shelf space with that also has pointy ears?which blisters do you think will be discontinued to make way for the new pointy eared chaps?


Simple Business practise


----------

